# General bridge questions



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

I live in Shalimar and kayak fish. How are the local bridges during winter? Loacl as in Shalimar, Cinco Bayou, and Mid-bay bridges.


----------



## Sheepshead25 (Mar 30, 2015)

Sheepshead should be on fire here in a few weeks. Shrimp on knocker rig, fish finder rig or jig head and roll it down the pilings. All 3 bridges hold em in good numbers.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

What is a knocker rig?


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

yukondog said:


> what is a knocker rig?


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

How big of hook should I use and go heavy or light on the weight.


----------



## Sheepshead25 (Mar 30, 2015)

2/0 max hook size max. I sometimes use 1/0 of I'm missing a lot. They are very tough fish to hook.. Nicknamed bandits..

Small hooks, quick hook set that's why a knocker rig works well. Can set it quick and feel it quick. Just enough weight to hold bottom. Back in the bayous 1/2 oz should work. At the Destin bridge ur gonna want to weight up due to current.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks bhudson I'll have to give it a try, I've lost enough shrimp to those guys.


----------

